# how is this laptop?? hcl y2002....



## Omsck (Jun 17, 2007)

today there is an ad in the mumbai mirror, vijay sales is offering this laptop for 37990/-....
*www.hclnotebooks.in/product_detail.asp?code=AX00Y2002

how is it ?? any one using it & how is hcl service??plz reply fast as the offeris only for one day.....


----------



## Sourabh (Jun 17, 2007)

The specs are nice. Moreover, the ad mentions 1GB of RAM, so that's another plus. You don't get a better deal than this. I'd say go with it if you are looking to buy a laptop in that price range. BT, 120 gig hdd, 1GB of RAM, 1.3MP webcam and those other free stuff like the 2GB pen drive, Reliance data card and Carry bag make it a nice package. The laptop is more than capable of basic computing and office works.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 17, 2007)

^^ i also told a friend of mine to get it after reading the paper... btw sourabh hows the after service of hcl???


----------



## Sourabh (Jun 17, 2007)

No personal experience, HCL are in-charge of Toshiba notebooks too. So, I don't think service would be a problem, atleast not in Mumbai. Just hope you don't need them and everything is fine.


----------



## krrrish (Jun 17, 2007)

d specs r awesome ... i think u shud go for it . 

i hve had a hcl notebook before ..d after sales service here in kolkata is very very bad. jst check beforehand d number of service centres n all in ur city .


----------



## deepakg (Jun 19, 2007)

It does'nt have Widescreen..
The same model is available at <35k at Solution 365,Lamington Road.

www.sol365.com

I am not the owner of this store.. Few days ago I just visited this shop..where i found this..

Also see..
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60614

for details about this model..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 19, 2007)

I would Suggest this model, the v2002

In web site it says Rs. 41k with 512MB DDR-II, but in Local Kolkata HCL store I took rate with 1GB, they quoted, Rs. 33k incl TAX take home price without any bargain...

The V2002 with 1GB Upgrade is the same model as Y2002 without any OS !!!

also, there is an option of Extended warrenty for extra 2 years, for Rs. 4k !!!

One of my frnd is very much interested in this deal !!!


----------



## deepakg (Jun 20, 2007)

is this available with *widescreen*


----------



## bhatiacane (Oct 17, 2007)

i never advice to anybody (my friends, etc) buy HCL Laptop.....not good product :

I purchase HCL Notebook from DIGITAL COMPUTER, Bareilly.

problem is When i use WIRELESS (Wi-Fi) then my laptop is hang & Digital Computer also changed my LAPTOP (HCL NOTEBOOK) Piece but 

my problem not solved. so i am not able to use wireless internet through router.

i think problem in manufacturing wifi (Wireless Adapter).

i never advice to anybody (my friends, etc) buy HCL Laptop.....not good product

SUMIT BHATIA
Bareilly

================================================
Submit Your BLOG/NEWS/Website URL in www.HomeWorkPoint.com and Earn Money

Also Add your own Google Adsense Ads.


----------

